# Landfill of Art-Warhammer Fantasy



## VixusKragov

Okay, going to try and explain this quick:

If you find Warhammer Fantasy art, put it in this thread. Credit the artist if possible, if not just post it! The goal is to make this a repository of art from the Warhammer universe, and if it gets some steam and dedicated people, a request page! Except instead of requesting for it to be drawn, it could be found(or photoshop-fu'd by those who are feeling generous!)

Finding Warhammer art has been hard, at least in my experience, especially if your searching for anything specific. Maybe this can help 

Get to work, people! X)

Seperate thread for Warhammer 40k located at:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1168541#post1168541


----------



## VixusKragov

The Winds of Magic by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

Champions of Khrone by Majestic Chicken


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

Witch Hunter by ?

One of the coolest-looking pictures I've found so far.


----------



## VixusKragov

No takers?


----------

